# Used or new (Ultegra vs 105)?



## mwmosser (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi folks -

This is my first post here, and I am happy to find a forum with such knowledgeable and friendly members, so I'm planning to stick around.

I am recreational/fitness rider, not into racing per se but am a small enough frame to handle race geometry (and I like having the responsiveness when I want it). Currently riding a '97 R500 triple (RSX gruppo until I had to replace the brifters with Sora a few years ago, stock RSX everything else). It's getting time to replace it, and I'm looking at both used and new. My budget is not all that high, but can probably go on the high end up to around $1500.

At the top end, $1500 nowadays will get me into a CAAD10 5 105 or a Synapse Alloy 5 105 (I think - have to make sure the LBS prices are in that range, but I think I can get that). I would like to go with 105 this time around, since this will probably be a 10 to 15 year bike (I tend to keep them awhile, as you can see, and I'm not getting any younger).

But here is my dilemma. Austin is a great bike town, and great bike towns have lots of great used deals. One that popped up on CL last week was a 2001 CAAD4 R1000, full Ultegra, in great condition, and listed for $750 (which I think is about $100 too high). Having an R bike already (albeit a low-end one), and knowing its geometry pretty well, I don't think I would have a problem with riding it, but it's a 10 year-old frame already. But the components were pretty high-end back in the day.

So here's the question: new C'dale for twice the $$$ but taking advantage of 10 years of frame and component advancements, or four-generation-old C'dale with good components for its day? Is 2001-spec Ultegra about comparable to 2011-spec 105, or is it still higher-end, even for its age?

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Mike


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm riding a SuperSix with the new 105 grouppo and I'm very pleased with it. The shifting is precise and fast to my kind of riding which is much like yours. Also the integrated brake cables looks very nice and give the front end a much more clean look. A ten year old Ultegra grouppo will maybe also present a spare part problem regarding availability?? Not sure of this however. A new 105 grouppo will outperform a ten year old Ultegra grouppo. I would get the new CAAD10.


----------



## bcapp (Nov 4, 2010)

+1 for part availability. Not even just for shift lever parts, if the cassette wears out you might also be short on options. Don't rule out how your hands feel on the hoods though. If you can't stand the new hoods, then you might want to jump on that R1000, but if there's not much preference/you really like it I'd say go CAAD10/Synapse. Between frame quality, it's going to be well worth it if you keep the bike for a long time. You could always wait for the next deal to come around too. Or if you know what you're looking for eBay might not be the worst choice...


----------



## bseracka (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe Ultegra circa 2001 was the 6500 group which is 9 speed. The availability of Shimano 9 speed parts will not be an issue for a long time. The only really specific 9 speed parts, are the cassette and the right shifter.


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

The CAAD10 is gonna be miles ahead, and the new 105 is fantastic, I couldn't be happier with it. Plus LBS support is invaluable as long as it's a good shop.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

mwmosser:

You should go with the CAAD10, hand down. You'll be riding the next evolution of what is probably one of the finest aluminum frames, the CAAD9. You'll have new wheels and new components and a warranty to accompany. 

I loved my 2001 R800 CAAD4. It was my trusty steed for nearly a decade. However, its ride pales in comparison to that of my CAAD9. The next evolutions are simply more comfortable, more stable, better handling and faster (acceleration). I just don't think that spending $750 to go from a CAAD3 to a CAAD4 will result in any appreciable benefits.

chl


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree that the CAAD 4 is over priced. Spare parts are not a problem at all. If I where you I would consider buying used if the price is right.

I have a 2009 CAAD 9 with 10 speed 105's and I do like it. Love the frame and the 105's are ok. My son has a Trek with Ultegra 6500 9 speed shifters. I like his shifters much more. more responsive and more comfortable.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

A lightly used bike that is a couple years old would be a good alternative, but the CAAD4 is just a bit too old. You should be able to get a 2-3 year old bike for around 60% of the original price. The CAAD 10 with 105 would be a great choice, but if you're on a budget, you could probably get a CAAD9 with 105 or Ultegra in great shape for aroung $800-$1000. Look on ebay, you can do a search for CAAD 9's under the completed listings, that should give you a pretty good idea of what you can expect to pay for a decent used bike.


----------

